# Wieviel mb/s müsste meine Flat schaffen??



## Jojoshman (11. Oktober 2011)

*Wieviel mb/s müsste meine Flat schaffen??*

Hallo,
ich hab ne Kabelbw Kleverkabel 20 Flat(20mbit/s)
Wieviel Down-und Upload könnte ich damit schaffen,hab nämlich nur 2 mb/s!!!Andere haben 10mb/s!!!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## scooterone (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wieviel mb/s müsste meine Flat schaffen??*

down: 2,44 MegaByte/s
up: steht in deinem vertrag


----------



## robbe (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wieviel mb/s müsste meine Flat schaffen??*

Wer sind denn " Andere"?
Leute die den gleichen Tarif haben? Die werden kaum 10mb/s haben, dafür ist schon ne 100Mbit Leitung nötig.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wieviel mb/s müsste meine Flat schaffen??*

hab von KabelBW die 32 mb/s flat und schaffe so im schnitt 2-2,5 mb/s wenns gut läuft mal bis zu 4, aber eher selten 

2 mb/s find ich in ordnung bei deiner flat


----------



## Biohazard92 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wieviel mb/s müsste meine Flat schaffen??*



Jojoshman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab ne Kabelbw Kleverkabel 20 Flat(20mbit/s)
> Wieviel Down-und Upload könnte ich damit schaffen,hab nämlich nur 2 mb/s!!!Andere haben 10mb/s!!!
> Liebe Grüße


 
Naja rechnen wir doch einfach die Bits und Bytes um!

Bis zu 20.000 Kilobit/s geteilt durch 8 = Bis zu 2.500 KiloByte pro Sekunde im Downstream.

2 MB/s sind also ein sehr guter Wert für diese Flat bzw. die Leistung die du auch bezahlst.

Upstream sollte im Vertrag stehen, denke mal höchstens ein Achtel davon.

Die Dummschwätzer mit den 10 MegaByte pro Sekunde solltest du gekonnt ignorieren.


----------



## Combi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wieviel mb/s müsste meine Flat schaffen??*

hatte auch schon verschiedene leitungen,1,2,612,18mbit und jetzt unitymedia 32 mbit...ein traum...
aber das max is auch bei mir 3,8-3,9mbit downstream...mehr geht nicht..das ist das maximum...
wer labert,er hätte mit ner 20er leitung 10 mbit down...der hält auch nen coe2duo für high-end....


----------



## taks (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wieviel mb/s müsste meine Flat schaffen??*

Wobei laut Hinweis von KabelBW:



> CleverKabel 12: im Vergleich zu einem herkömmlichen DSL-Anschluss mit 6 MBit/s, wie z. B. O2 Komplett Plus, Telekom Call & Surf Basic mit Internet-Flatrate,1&1 Doppel-Flat 6000 • CleverKabel 32: im Vergleich zu einem herkömmlichen DSL-Anschluss mit 16 MBit/s, wie z. B. O2 Komplett Premium, Vodafone DSL Classic, Alice Fun, Telekom Call & Surf Comfort, 1&1 Doppel-Flat 16000 • CleverKabel 100: im Vergleich zu einem DSL-Anschluss mit 50 MBit/s, wie z. B. Vodafone DSL Classic, Alice Fun-Speed, Telekom Call & Surf Comfort, 1&1 Doppel-Flat 50000


----------



## robbe (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wieviel mb/s müsste meine Flat schaffen??*



taks schrieb:


> Wobei laut Hinweis von KabelBW:


 
Was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?


----------



## der_knoben (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wieviel mb/s müsste meine Flat schaffen??*

Dass du bei Kabel für mehr weniger bezahlst. Denke ich mir jetzt mal.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wieviel mb/s müsste meine Flat schaffen??*

Ja.

Eigentlich kommt man ziemlich gut damit hin wenn man Einfach die Megabit (Mb) durch 8 teilt um auf die Megabyte (MB) im Downstream zu kommen. Wir ham 32Mb also meistens um die 4MB/s im Downstream (wenn der Server mitspielt), bei deinem Anschluss müsstens ziemlich genau 2,5MB/s sein.

(Auch wenn es anstrengend is, die Shifttaste (richtig) einzusetzen, die "2mb/s" aus deinem Startpost würden 2 Millibit pro Sekunde entsprechen und en Bit kamma netmehr teilen )


----------



## Jojoshman (11. Oktober 2011)

Ok danke dann brauch ich doch kein neuen W-LAN Router,weil ich hab gedacht das liegt an dem.
Werd aber wahrscheinlich auf ne 32000er Leitung umsteigen,da es diese zum gleichen Preis gibt!!


----------

